

Open Source Micro E-commerce (+API +CDN) Example, installs with a single command - renas
https://github.com/renasboy/php-mysql-micro-shop

======
shikek
Is it possible to import csv file with data to it? I may help you to select
right csv format Contact me by mail nik [at] mydataprovider.com

